# Revo stage 4



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

http://www.revotechnik.com/product-deta ... 59/stage-4

464 bhp, 521nm. 0-60mph 3.2s.

Crazy. Can the DSG really cope with that? If the engine and gearbox components can really last, it`s mighty impressive.

If I ever get bored with the car & after 100k miles, I`ll do that  Apart from the sound, it renders TTRS a bit pointless.


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

Just had the email. Im already tempted haha. Revo do advanced research in many different climates.

APRs gti has 400 plus bhp. They said they tried blowing theres up but couldnt. Same engine as TT.

Just throwing a s3 turbo on and tune will get you 400hp.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I don't see how it impacts the RS at all - even if it had a 1000bhp, it's still got the weakest part of the package still, the 20T engine.


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

People wanting to buy TTRS will still buy it. But it`s nice, that regular TT owners can get close to the same performance at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Scott2Hotty (Aug 31, 2017)

Has anyone done revo upgrade? I like the Idea of 310bhp and launch control


----------



## energie (Mar 22, 2017)

Scott2Hotty said:


> Has anyone done revo upgrade? I like the Idea of 310bhp and launch control


i done with APR. and i have 0-100 in just 4.1 sec now


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

I had a revo map 3.6 seconds i got. Had i dynod at the weekend 308bhp. With bull x catback and revo intake

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

I had it done at unicorn motor tuning. Big golf R tuners best in the country. Only heard good things he flashed it back stock and with the mods it ran 266 bhp. He tuned it stage 1 and now running 334.95 bhp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

